# easyhomespace



## tamino-fero (7 November 2007)

Hallo!
Ich habe da ein kleines Problem...
Ich habe mich am 22.08.07 bei easyhomespace.de angemeldet,weil ich eine Homepage erstellen wollte. Die Anmeldung an sich verlief vollkommen problemlos.
Ich erhielt (wie auch bei meiner Anmeldung hier) eine Bestätigungsmail,in der ich den Link anklicken sollte,um halt mein Benutzerkonto zu aktivieren.
Nun habe ich den Link in den Browser kopiert (weil er sich anders nicht öffnen ließ).Und nichts tat sich.Mein PC hat nichtmal versucht,den Link zu öffnen.Ich hatte nur einen weißen Bildschirm vor mir.Hab es natürlich mehrmals versucht...ohne Erfolg.Eine Anmeldung ohne diesen Link zu bestätigen habe ich dann auch versucht...natürlich erfolglos.
Ich habe dann noch am gleichen Tag eine Email an den Anbieter verschickt,in der ich erklärte,daß ich meine Anmeldung nicht abschliessen konnte,weil sich der Link nicht öffnen ließ und weil meine Zugangsdaten so nicht akzeptiert 
wurden.Habe dann auch gleich wieder gekündigt.Per Email,weil ich keine Postanschrift finden konnte.Die Mail hab ich natürlich nicht gespeichert (ich Idiot),aber ich hab sie immerhin ausgedruckt....und verschlammpt....:wall:
Eine Antwort erhielt ich nicht.Da ich aber bereits einen anderen Webspaceanbieter gefunden hatte,hab ich mir auch keine Gedanken mehr gemacht.
Knapp 4 Wochen später erhielt ich per Post eine Rechnung über 144 €.
Ich schickte per Einschreiben einen Widerspruch und erklärte die Sachlage erneut.Auf diesen Brief wurde nicht eingegangen! Ich erhielt lediglich eine Mahnung mitsamt Inkassodrohung,falls ich nicht bis zum ???? zahle.
Wieder erhob ich Einspruch per Einschreiben und habe auch darauf hingewiesen,dass (in meinen Augen) kein gültiger Vertrag zustande kam,da ich mein Benutzerkonto ja nicht aktivert habe (hätte ich es aktiviert,hätte ich ja mit meinen benutzerdaten anmelden können,was aber ja nicht ging).
Ich erhielt dann vor wenigen Tagen eine zweite Mahnung und einen Hinweis hinterher,daß eine Kündigung nach Ablauf der 14 tägigen Frist nicht möglich sei.
Habe gleich per Email geantwortet,daß ich bereits mehrfach auf meine fristgerechte Kündigung aufmerksam gemacht habe.Kurz danach kam eine neue mahnung per Post.
----------------
Inhalt:


> *Letzte Mahnung!*
> Sie haben sich am...um...mit der IP-Adresse.... bei.... registriert....
> Sie haben folgende Daten angegeben......
> ......
> ...



Habe zum Glück den verschlammpten Ausdruck der Kündigung wieder gefunden und gleich per Email hingeschickt und dazu nochmal eine Kopie per Einschreiben. Eine Antwort habe ich noch nicht!


Was mich stutzig macht:
Auf meine Briefe ist bisher keiner eingegangen (bis auf die Mail,in der man meinte mir zu sagen,daß ich angeblich die Widerrufsfrist nicht eingehalten hätte und dass man nun eine Kündigung nicht akzeptieren könne).
Warum übergeht man meine Briefe und schickt weiter fleißig Mahnungen???
Ausserdem: Ich habe mich am 22.08.07 angemeldet. 2 Wochen wäre das ganze kostenlos gewesen,erst dann kostenpflichtig. Der Teilnahmebetrag wäre aber laut Mahnung am 22.08.07 bereits fällig gewesen. :gruebel:
Eine Rechnung erhielt ich aber erst nach knapp 4 Wochen.
Und warum habe *ICH* nicht reagiert? Ich habe die da mit Briefen überschüttet,aber nicht reagiert??? Hm.....
Gezahlt habe ich natürlich nicht!!!!
Ist es überhaupt rechtens,daß sie mich zur Kasse bitten,wenn das Benutzerkonto über den Link nicht aktiviert werden konnte?
Was soll ich jetzt machen?
Ich habe mich schon mit meinem Internetanbieter in Verbindung gesetzt um herauszufinden,ob man noch feststellen kann,dass ich die Mail verschickt habe oder das es nicht möglich war,den link zu öffnen.aber die daten sind schon gelöscht. 
Wirklich beweisen kann ich also nichts.
Ich hoffe,Ihr könnt mir nen Rat geben....

Gruss

tamino-fero


----------



## katzenjens (7 November 2007)

*AW: easyhomespace*

Hallo,

http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicherheit-im-internet/abo-und-vertragsfallen/

Davon abgesehen, war bei Deiner Anmeldung zu sehen, dass die günstigste Version monatlich 12 € kostet, für 1 Jahr im Voraus zu zahlen? Von kostenlos steht da momentan nix. Das Angebot schrammt schon verdächtig nahe an der Wuchergrenze vorbei oder der Service ist wirklich erstklassig.

[edit]
h**tp://www.easyhomespace.de/anmelden.php?paket=1&subid=google1
Interessante Einstiegsseite, wenn man über Google sucht. Dort ist, wie bei so vielen Angeboten, der Preis verschleiert.

Die Aufmachung der Seite sieht jedenfalls ähnlich aus wie bei den anderen "pseudo-kostenlos" Angeboten. Allerdings diemal keine versteckte Firma.

Leider ist in Deutschland individuelle Rechtsberatung in Foren nicht erlaubt. Daher gilt in diesen Fällen immer Rechtsberatung entweder vom Anwalt oder Verbraucherzentrale. Wenn Du minderjährig bist, bitte Erziehungsberechtigte einweihen, ohne deren Zustimmung ist ein Vertrag schwebend unwirksam.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## tamino-fero (7 November 2007)

*AW: Weiß nicht weiter...*

hallo!
Ja,bei meiner Anmeldung war das zu sehen. Damit hätte ich ja auch nicht unbedingt ein Problem gehabt.

zitat aus der startseite,von easyhomespace,die mir über die googel suche in aol angezeigt wird:


> Ich will jetzt den exklusiven Service von EasyHomespace nutzen und die kostenlose Homepage 14 Tage testen. Ich sichere mit nur einer Anmeldung bei EasyHomespace mir eine 1 eigene .de Top-Level-Domain(s), 100 MB Webspeicher, 15 GB Traffic, mehr als 100 Layouts, den Profi-Homepage Creator, Gästebuch, Bildergalerie, Besucherzähler und vieles mehr. Wenn ich die Homepage nach dieser Zeit wider Erwarten nicht weiter nutzen will, teile ich Ihnen dies vor Ende der Testphase mit. Die Testphase endet 14 Tage nach Ihrer Anmeldung. Ansonsten brauche ich absolut nichts zu tun. Die kostenlose Testmitgliedschaft geht dann automatisch in ein Mitgliedschaft über. Mit meiner Registrierung gehe ich dann eine Mitgliedschaft im Paket Easy Starter ein für einen monatlichen Betrag von 12 Euro mit einer Laufzeit von mindestens zwei Jahren ein. Für diesen monatlichen Beitrag erhalten Sie sofort Textseiten, 100 MB Speicherplatz für Bilder und alle anderen Leistungen inklusive. Mit EasyHomespace können Sie Ihre eigene Homepage.....




wenn ich dagegen über googel bei firefox gehe,dann erscheint eine ganz andere startseite,in der auch nichts von kostenlosem test steht.allerdings kan ich mir bei der aol suche auch nicht die ganzen pakete ansehen,die ich aber über firefox sehe.der link an sich ist aber der gleiche.

[noparse]http://www.easyhomespace.de/anmelden.php?paket=1&subid=google1[/noparse]

seltsam....

Minderjährig bin ich nicht.
Ich bin ja zum Glück Rechtschutzversichert,aber mit den Gang zum Anwalt wollte ich noch warten.
Aber über die Verbraucherzentrale müsste es doch sicher auch möglich sein,herauszufinden,ob der Anbieter schon auffällig geworden ist,oder?

Gruss

Tamino-Fero


----------



## skater (7 November 2007)

*AW: Weiß nicht weiter...*

Alleine die Tatsache, dass dir der Laden mit der Schufa und der Creditreform droht, ist schon eine Sache für sich. Dazu gibt es einschlägige Urteile, lies mal diesen Beitrag hier.

Da du rechtsschutzversichert bist, würde ich an deiner Stelle zum Anwalt gehen, und das mit ihm klären, und Google sagt zu dem Laden auch einiges!

skater


----------



## tamino-fero (7 November 2007)

*AW: Weiß nicht weiter...*

hab mal unter "betrug easyhomespace" gegooglet und interessantes gefunden. bin wohl nicht alleiniges opfer....


----------



## schnuffel (15 April 2008)

Hallo,

Ich schilder mal mein Problem.
Ich wollte mir eine Kostenlose Homepage erstellen,alles schön und gut gebe bei goggle "Kostenlose Homepage" ein,und bin auf EasyHomespace.de gelandet.
Hat sich vielversprechend angehört. (Kostenlos) da melde ich mich an.
Alles schön und gut habe ich getan,trotz allem habe ich eine fette Rechnung bekommen von 144.00Euro,was mache ich jetzt?

Auf meine mail bzw Kündigung die ich geschrieben habe, habe ich keine Antwort bekommen,aber eine Fette Rechnung 

Wehr kann mir helfen?

Lg Dennis


----------



## wahlhesse (15 April 2008)

*AW: Easyhomespace*

Hallo,

ab zur Verbraucherzentrale würde ich empfehlen.


LG
wahlhesse


----------



## schnuffel (15 April 2008)

*AW: Easyhomespace*

Hallo wahlhesse

Danke für die info, aber ich werde gleich zu mein Anwalt, mal schauen was er sagt.


LG Dennis


----------



## xmc92x (16 August 2008)

*EasyHomespace.de will nach 1 monat 144,00€!*

Hallo,
Ich habe mich letzten monat in EasyHomespace.de angemeldet und da stand es ist kostenlos und jetzt habe ich eine rechnung von 144,00€ bekommen und wollte mal fragen ob ich das bezahlen muss.Ich sage es von voren ein schon das ich die falschen daten gegeben habe und ich minderjährig bin.!!!!


Sehr geehrter ........., im Anhang erhalten Sie Ihre Rechnung vom --.--.200-. 
 Sie haben sich am --.-.200- beim Profi-Homepage-Builder EasyHomespace.de   mit der IP --.--.--.1-- um 1-:--:5- registriert.
 Bitte überweisen Sie den Jahresbeitrag von 144.00 Euro bis zum --.--.---8.
 Als EasyHomespace Mitglied erhalten Sie :
 -  Eigene Domain frei wählbar
  - 100 MB Speicherplatz für Bilder, Videos, Musik
- 15 GB Traffic inklusive
- 100 Textseiten inklusive
- FTP-Zugang und Webupload möglich
- Mehr als 100 Layouts für Ihre professionelle Homepage
- Mit dem Profi-Homepage-Builder 
und vieles andere finden Sie in Ihrem EasyHomespace Account.
 Login unter: http://www.easyhomespace.de
 Ihre Rechnung ist im PDF-Format (43808-14.08.2008-45321-.pdf.pdf) erstellt worden. Um sich   die Rechnung anschauen zu können, 
klicken Sie auf den Anhang und es öffnet   sich automatisch der Acrobat Reader. Sollten Sie keinen Acrobat Reader 
besitzen,   haben wir für Sie den Link zum kostenlosen Download von Adobe Acrobat   Reader mit angegeben. 
Er führt Sie automatisch auf die Downloadseite von   Adobe. So können Sie sich Ihre Rechnung auch für Ihre Unterlagen   ausdrucken.
Adobe - Adobe Reader Download - All versions
 Mit freundlichen Grüßen
 Ihr EasyHomespace Kundensupport


----------



## jupiter (16 August 2008)

*AW: EasyHomespace.de will nach 1 monat 144,00€!*

Du bist minderjährig, das sagt alles.

Mehr darf ich nicht schreiben.
Ich verweise mal hierhin: BGB - Einzelnorm


----------



## TimTaylor (16 August 2008)

*AW: EasyHomespace.de will nach 1 monat 144,00€!*

Auf der Homepage steht doch ganz groß "Bereits AB 12€" ... weiter unten steht 


> *1 Alle angegebenen Preise inkl. 19% Mehrwertsteuer. Das Nutzungsentgelt ist für 12 Monate im Voraus fällig. Easyhomespace ist im Falle des Verzugs des Kunden berechtigt, das Entgelt für die gesamte Vertragslaufzeit im Voraus zu verlangen. Soweit sich aus den jeweiligen Angeboten nichts anderes ergibt, kann der Vertrag mit einer Frist von drei Monaten zum Ablauf der vereinbarten Vertragslaufzeit gekündigt werden. Wird der Vertrag nicht fristgemäß gekündigt, verlängert er sich automatisch um die vereinbarte Vertragslaufzeit. Es gelten die AGB von EasyHomespace (EasyHomespace - Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen).



ich sehe da keine besondere "abzocke", Außer das es mit 12€/Monat ein wenig, nicht viel zu Teuer ist 
Würde sogar sagen, das es noch Halbwegs im Rahmen des Vertretbaren liegt.


----------



## xmc92x (16 August 2008)

*AW: EasyHomespace.de will nach 1 monat 144,00€!*

Und muss ich auch nichts machen wen droh email kommen?


----------



## xmc92x (16 August 2008)

*AW: EasyHomespace.de will nach 1 monat 144,00€!*



WebSurfer schrieb:


> Auf der Homepage steht doch ganz groß "Bereits AB 12€" ... weiter unten steht
> 
> 
> ich sehe da keine besondere "abzocke", Außer das es mit 12€/Monat ein wenig, nicht viel zu Teuer ist
> Würde sogar sagen, das es noch Halbwegs im Rahmen des Vertretbaren liegt.


aber ich bin auch minderjährig muss ich trodzdem was machen?


----------



## TimTaylor (16 August 2008)

*AW: EasyHomespace.de will nach 1 monat 144,00€!*

keine Ahnung. Da sollte sich jemand zu Äußern, der sich damit besser auskennt,
bevor ich da Fehlinformationen etc Verbreite.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 August 2008)

*AW: EasyHomespace.de will nach 1 monat 144,00€!*

Da gibt es auch eine Seite die mit GRATIS wirbt.

h*tp://w*ww.easyhomespace.org/anmelden.php


----------



## xmc92x (16 August 2008)

*AW: EasyHomespace.de will nach 1 monat 144,00€!*

genau auf dieser seite war ich und habe da meine daten eingetippt.


----------



## TimTaylor (16 August 2008)

*AW: EasyHomespace.de will nach 1 monat 144,00€!*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Da gibt es auch eine Seite die mit GRATIS wirbt.
> 
> h*tp://w*ww.easyhomespace.org/anmelden.php





xmc92x schrieb:


> genau auf dieser seite war ich und habe da meine daten eingetippt.





> Jetzt *kostenlos testen*: EasyHomespace-Registrierung


TESTEN ... 14 Tage TEST... wie Überall 



Man "Fährt" Dran vorbei wenn man Runterscrollt zur Anmeldung .... Hervorhebungen sind von Mir !



> *Ich will jetzt den exklusiven Service von EasyHomespace nutzen und die kostenlose Homepage 14 Tage testen.* Ich sichere mit nur einer Anmeldung bei EasyHomespace mir eine 1 eigene .de Top-Level-Domain(s), 100 MB Webspeicher, 15 GB Traffic, mehr als 100 Layouts, den Profi-Homepage Creator, Gästebuch, Bildergalerie, Besucherzähler und vieles mehr. *Wenn ich die Homepage nach dieser Zeit wider Erwarten nicht weiter nutzen will, teile ich Ihnen dies vor Ende der Testphase mit. Die Testphase endet 14 Tage nach Ihrer Anmeldung.* Ansonsten brauche ich absolut nichts zu tun. Die kostenlose Testmitgliedschaft geht dann automatisch in ein Mitgliedschaft über. *Mit meiner Registrierung gehe ich dann eine Mitgliedschaft im Paket Easy Starter ein für einen monatlichen Betrag von 12 Euro mit einer Laufzeit von mindestens zwei Jahren ein.* Für diesen monatlichen Beitrag erhalten Sie sofort Textseiten, 100 MB Speicherplatz für Bilder und alle anderen Leistungen inklusive. Mit EasyHomespace können Sie Ihre eigene Homepage ohne Vorkenntnisse erstellen.


----------



## OskarMaria (16 August 2008)

*AW: EasyHomespace.de will nach 1 monat 144,00€!*

Im Prinzip kommt dieses Angebot ähnlich daher, wie viele Anbieter der Nutzlosbranche. Die Preisangabe wird in einem langen Fließtext versteckt, dafür bekommt der "Kunde" eine zweijährige Fußfessel verpasst. Und im Vergleich zu den üblichen Hostingangeboten ist das alles eher teuer.

Ich will Dir keine Rechtsberatung - aber eine Lebensberatung geben:
1.) Informiere Deine Eltern über die Geldforderung der Firma;
2.) In Zukunft nirgendwo - nochmals nirgendwo - Dich anmelden, bevor Du nicht genau gelesen hast, welche eventuellen Verpflichtungen Du eingehst;
3.) Bleibe in Zukunft diesem Anbieter fern;
4.) Hast Du wirklich falsche Daten angegeben, dann wird man Dich nicht aufspüren können. Vorausgesetzt dass Du Deine eMail-Adresse nicht auch zusammen mit Deinem Klarnamen/Adresse verwendest. 
5.) Trifft Letzteres aber zu, dann müssen Deine Eltern aktiv werden und den Vertrag widerrufen. Dafür evtl. eine Verbraucherberatung oder die entsprechenden Beiträge dieses Forums zu Rate ziehen.

Gruß OskarMaria


----------



## TimTaylor (16 August 2008)

*AW: EasyHomespace.de will nach 1 monat 144,00€!*

Und Kostenlosen WebSpace gibt es auch. 
.. bplaced.net Webhosting | Freehost :: 2GB Webspace ..
Zwar keine .de domain dabei, aber circa 12€ / Monat billiger 
Dot TK - Renaming The Internet <- Kostenlose domain, auch kein .de aber auch 12€ /  Monat Preiswerter


----------



## jupiter (17 August 2008)

*AW: EasyHomespace.de will nach 1 monat 144,00€!*

Also würdet ihr sagen, dass diese Website auch eine Form von Abzocke darstellt?

Für mich sieht das eher nicht nach Abzocke aus weil

  1.) In der Ameldemaske steht klar und deutlich was für Kosequeszen eine Anmeldung mit sich bringt.


> Ich will jetzt den exklusiven Service von EasyHomespace nutzen und die kostenlose Homepage 14 Tage testen. Ich sichere mit nur einer Anmeldung bei EasyHomespace mir eine 1 eigene .de Top-Level-Domain(s), 100 MB Webspeicher, 15 GB Traffic, mehr als 100 Layouts, den Profi-Homepage Creator, Gästebuch, Bildergalerie, Besucherzähler und vieles mehr. Wenn ich die Homepage nach dieser Zeit wider Erwarten nicht weiter nutzen will, teile ich Ihnen dies vor Ende der Testphase mit. Die Testphase endet 14 Tage nach Ihrer Anmeldung. Ansonsten brauche ich absolut nichts zu tun. Die kostenlose Testmitgliedschaft geht dann automatisch in ein Mitgliedschaft über. Mit meiner Registrierung gehe ich dann eine Mitgliedschaft im Paket Easy Starter ein für einen monatlichen Betrag von 12 Euro mit einer Laufzeit von mindestens zwei Jahren ein. Für diesen monatlichen Beitrag erhalten Sie sofort Textseiten, 100 MB Speicherplatz für Bilder und alle anderen Leistungen inklusive. Mit EasyHomespace können Sie Ihre eigene Homepage ohne Vorkenntnisse erstellen.


 
Mir ist grade aufggefallen, dass nach der Anmeldung die AGBs, Wiederrufsbelehrung etc. dem Kunden nicht zugesand werden. Das ist schon etwas eigenartig. Denn eingendlich dürfte das nicht sein.

Des Weiteren haben viele Gerichte entschieden, dass eine Automatische Abo-Verlängerung unzulässig ist.

Schon etwas merkwürdig das ganze.

---------------
Nur so nebenbei. Hier kannst du dir soviele HP Basteln wie du willst: www.2page.de.

Ist 100% kostenlos. Ich habe selber 4 Seiten dort.


----------



## xmc92x (17 August 2008)

*AW: EasyHomespace.de will nach 1 monat 144,00€!*



OskarMaria schrieb:


> Im Prinzip kommt dieses Angebot ähnlich daher, wie viele Anbieter der Nutzlosbranche. Die Preisangabe wird in einem langen Fließtext versteckt, dafür bekommt der "Kunde" eine zweijährige Fußfessel verpasst. Und im Vergleich zu den üblichen Hostingangeboten ist das alles eher teuer.
> 
> Ich will Dir keine Rechtsberatung - aber eine Lebensberatung geben:
> 1.) Informiere Deine Eltern über die Geldforderung der Firma;
> ...



Meine Eltern wissen schon von der rechnung bescheid. zu 5 da sind schon 14 tage test um kann man den vertrag trodzdem wiederrufen?


----------



## katzenjens (17 August 2008)

*AW: EasyHomespace.de will nach 1 monat 144,00€!*

Hallo,

es gab schon einmal einen Thread über diese Firma. Jedoch hatte der Betreiber dieses Forum um Löschung gebeten. Daher bitte vorsichtig, gerade mit gutgemeinten Hinweisen, welche schon als Rechtsberatung gelten können.

Gut, dass Du Deine Eltern eingeweiht hast. Nur die können jetzt weiteres machen. Verbraucherzentrale wäre nicht dumm.

Rein informativ nochmal folgendes:
Suche nach kostenloser Homepage bei Google findet dieses hier:
Kostenlose Homepage bei Hellohomepage.de - homepage-forum.de - Hilfe für Webmaster!

Beim Klick auf das Angebot  hellohomepage öffnet sich sofort ein Banner (Bild 1) . Unten in der Statuszeile steht, wohin nach Klick verwiesen wird, nämlich nach easyhomepage (nicht kostenlos).

Wenn man das Banner stattdessen wegklickt und dann auf "Gratis anmelden" klickt, landet man bei hellohomepage (kostenlos), siehe Statuszeile.

Beide Angebote sind übrigens vom gleichen Anbieter. Die Gefahr, etwas falsches zu klicken ist also recht gross. Ob es beabsichtigt ist, keine Ahnung  .

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## TimTaylor (17 August 2008)

*AW: EasyHomespace.de will nach 1 monat 144,00€!*

Das mit dem 12,6,3 Monaten im Vorraus ist im WebHosting geschäfft
Normal. 
Selbst ein Berliner Hoster wirbt mit 0,00€* ... wenn man dann nicht ganz runter
Scrollt, wo steht 


> * Mindestvertragslaufzeit 12 Monate, zahlweise 3 Monate im Voraus. Einmalige Einrichtungsgebühr 9,90 €. Aktion bis 31.08.2008: V-PowerServer C 0,00 €/Mon. für die ersten 3 Mon.; danach 14,90 €/Mon. Bei Überschreiten des Inklusiv-Transfervolumens 0,28 € je weiteres GB. Bei Softwarebestellung 6,90 € Versandkosten. Preise inkl. MwSt.



Da hat sich noch keiner Beschwert.

hier von einen kleinen, Recht kleinen und Günstigen Hoster aus Essen:


> * Einmalige Einrichtungsgebühr 14,99 EUR. Gebühren für DE-Domain 0,99 € / Monat, EU,COM,NET,ORG,INFO,BIZ,NAME-Domain 1,49 € / Monat.
> 12 Monate Mindestvertragslaufzeit sowie Abrechnung 12 Monate im Vorraus. Preise inkl. 19% MwSt.


 (plus 1cent/Tag für den Space  )


----------



## OskarMaria (17 August 2008)

*AW: EasyHomespace.de will nach 1 monat 144,00€!*



xmc92x schrieb:


> Meine Eltern wissen schon von der rechnung bescheid. zu 5 da sind schon 14 tage test um kann man den vertrag trodzdem wiederrufen?


Deine Eltern wissen Bescheid, das ist gut. Denn in solche Internetfallen tappen auch viele Erwachsene. Dieses Forum ist voll von Beiträgen, in denen Menschen angebliche Verpflichtungen eingegangen sind, die sie niemals bewusst wahrgenommen haben.

Aus diesem Grund sind Jugendliche im Leben auch besser geschützt, damit ihre Unerfahrenheit nicht ausgenutzt wird. In der Regel braucht es bei größeren Summen oder langfristigen Verpflichtungen die Zustimmung der Eltern. Die fehlte ja offensichtlich in Deinem Fall.

Es gibt also wenig Grund zur Aufregung - wie ihr konkret vorgehen müsst, sagt Euch die Verbraucherberatung oder das Studium dieses Forums. Hier noch einen Link auf einen Beitrag der Stiftung Warentest:
test.de - Abofallen im Netz - Meldungen - Computer + Telefon - Tests + Themen - Stiftung Warentest


----------



## xmc92x (17 August 2008)

*AW: EasyHomespace.de will nach 1 monat 144,00€!*

Zahlt das familienrechtschutz auch die 144,00€. Und wie können wir den vertrag wiederufen oder kündigen.


----------



## wahlhesse (17 August 2008)

*AW: EasyHomespace.de will nach 1 monat 144,00€!*

Die Antworten darauf kann nur die Rechtsschutzversicherung und Anwalt geben. Hier kann und darf es nicht beantwortet werden. :stumm:



SEP schrieb:


> Allerdings dabei beachten: *Auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird
> hier keine Antwort gegeben werden (Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz).* Wenn die Lektüre der hier
> allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen , bzw. die Überlegungen zu angeblich abgeschlossenen Internet-Verträgen nicht ausreicht, wird geraten, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.



LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (17 August 2008)

*Auf jeden Fall Beweise sichern!*

Hallo!

Ich würde in jedem Fall Beweise sichern, also alle wichtigen Seiten speichern und ein Gedächtnisprotokoll schreiben. Drucke interessante Diskussionen wie diese aus, damit Du sie im Notfall zur Hand hast. Auch ein Blick in den Google-Cache kann aufschlußreich sein.

Sehr schön ist auch die Titelzeile der Anmeldeseite:


> <title>Kostenlose Homepage testen bei EasyHomespace - Ihre eigene Homepage</title>



... so etwas solltest Du auf jeden Fall sichern, solche Sätze sind Anwalts Liebling.

Nebelwolf


----------



## TimTaylor (17 August 2008)

*AW: EasyHomespace.de will nach 1 monat 144,00€!*



> <title>Kostenlose Homepage testen bei EasyHomespace - Ihre eigene Homepage</title>



Da Steht doch Ganz klar und deutlich "TESTEN" ... 
Ich weiß nicht ob ich das falsch sehe, aber ich sehe da KEINE Abzocke. 
wie gesagt, ich finde den Preislich sogar noch im Rahmen.

mal ein kleiner Vergleich:


> 1 .de-Domain
> 25 Mbyte Speicherplatz für Ihre Homepage
> 25 POP3-Postfächer
> 50 Mail-Weiterleitungen
> ...



so, und nun easyhomepage:


> - Unbegrenzt viele Textseiten erstellen
> - Über 100 Top-Layouts zur freien Auswahl
> - 100 MB Webspeicher für Bilder, Flash, Downloads
> - 1 .de Domain(s) inklusive (z.B.: http://www.meineHomepage.de)
> ...


----------



## katzenjens (18 August 2008)

*AW: EasyHomespace.de will nach 1 monat 144,00€!*

Lieber TimTaylor,

ich weiss nicht, wo Du den Vergleich ausgegraben hast, jedenfalls ist das noch eher als [...] einzuordnen. Warum deckst Du so einen Anbieter? :wall: Allein die Tatsache, dass von Hellohomepage mittels Banner auf das kostenpflichtige Angebot weitergeleitet wird, ist fragwürdig.

Sorry, die Methoden des Anbieters sind :stumm: und die Preise und Zahlungsweise jenseits von gut und böse.

Und auch das ist typisch:
h**p://www.easyhomespace.de/anmelden.php?paket=1&subid=hellohomepage
Nicht nur dass dort der Preis versteckt angezeigt wird (im Fliesstext), dort wird direkt ein Anmeldefenster eingeblendet. Die Seite ist derart lang, dass man selbst mit einem Riesenmonitor scrollen muss.
Geht man auf die Hauptseite h**p://www.easyhomepage.de erscheint, oh Wunder, eine völlig andere Seite mit klaren Preishinweisen.

Also, bevor man "interessante" Anbieter in Schutz nimmt, erstmal etwas nachforschen.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## TimTaylor (18 August 2008)

*AW: EasyHomespace.de will nach 1 monat 144,00€!*



katzenjens schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht, wo Du den Vergleich ausgegraben hast, jedenfalls ist das noch eher als [...] einzuordnen. Warum deckst Du so einen Anbieter? :wall: Allein die Tatsache, dass von Hellohomepage mittels Banner auf das kostenpflichtige Angebot weitergeleitet wird, ist fragwürdig.



Ich decke den Anbieter nicht. Es Wurmt mich nur ein wenig, das 
leute sich irgendwo anmelden, wo ganz klar steht, das es sich um einen "TEST"
Handelt und dann einen auf Abgezogen machen.

wo ich den vergleich her habe?
da würde ich lieber erst mal auf das Okay vom Heiko warten,
ob ich die Quelle nennen darf.
STRATO AG - Qualitäts-Webhosting zu fairen Preisen
sind das auch Abzoker, weil da steht 0,99€ dann ganz klein 
** Einmalige Einrichtungsgebühr 9,90 €, Mindestvertragslaufzeit 12 Monate, Bei Software-Bestellung 6,90 € Versandkosten. Automatische Verlängerung um je 12 Monate, solange keine Kündigung mit einer Frist von einem Monat zum Vertragsende erfolgt.

Okay, geht sich um andere summen, aber Prinzipiell das selbe.


----------



## katzenjens (18 August 2008)

*AW: EasyHomespace.de will nach 1 monat 144,00€!*

Hallo,
ich beziehe mich auf dieses:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/247396-post14.html
Dort sind Links und Bilder drauf, welche eine Kostenpflicht ganz klar verschleiern. Die Links über Google, wenn man nach kostenlosen Webspace sucht, verzweigen auf hellohomepage. Diese Seite ist definitiv kostenlos. Aber mitten auf der Seite knallt das Banner rein, welches nix, aber auch gar nix erkennen lässt, dass es ein völlig anderes Angebot des Anbieters ist. Und dieses Popup kommt auch, wenn man auf der Anmeldeseite seine Daten eingeben will. Übrigens auch mit Popup-Blocker.

Und dieses Angebot ist nicht mit den Sternchen-Angeboten von Strato, 1&1 oder anderen Firmen, gerne auch Handyanbietern vergleichbar.
Dazu, wenn man sich online bei Strato, 1&1 oder anderen grossen Anbietern anmeldet, wird x-mal überprüft, ob die Daten stimmen, inkl. Schufa-Abfrage, SMS-Freischaltung und Zusendung der jeweils gültigen AGB. Diese Anbieter wollen sicherlich keine versehentlichen Anmeldungen.

Zeige mir ein aktuelles Angebot eines Webhosters, welches für 12€ im Monat nicht einmal eine MySQL-Datenbank liefert, gerne auch per PN

Ich mag diese Sternchen-Angebote auch nicht, aber gegen die Geschichte hier ist das harmlos.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## xmc92x (18 August 2008)

*AW: EasyHomespace.de will nach 1 monat 144,00€!*

Ist schon erledigt worden.


----------



## Bremserin (15 Dezember 2008)

*Easyhomespace schickt weiter unberechtigte Rechnungen*

Hallo, mein Sohn, 13 Jahre alt bekam eine Rechnung der Fa. Easyhomespace aus Stuttgart. Sie fordern den Betrag von 144,- Euro für eine Anmeldung für die Nutzung einer Hompageerstellung für 1 Jahr. Mein Sohn war nie mit seinem Rechner auf der Seite von Esayhome..... Ferner weiss er, das er niemals seinen vollen Namen im Internet bekannt geben darf. Das hat er auch nie gemacht. Ich warne ausdrücklich vor dieser [...] und werde die Sache aussitzen so wie es vielfach empfohlen wird. Leider liegt Stuttgart zu weit entfernt, [...]
MfG

_[Einige Ausdrücke entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Ghost 2007 (16 Dezember 2008)

*AW: EasyHomespace.de will nach 1 monat 144,00€!*



TimTaylor schrieb:


> Da Steht doch Ganz klar und deutlich "TESTEN"



*snip*

Kostenlose Homepage testen != Homepage kostenlos testen :wall:


----------



## Frag mal (27 Februar 2009)

*AW: EasyHomespace.de will nach 1 monat 144,00€!*

Hallo. Habe mich extra wegen dieses Themas hier angemeldet. 

Euch ist schon klar, dass:

"<title>Kostenlose Homepage testen bei EasyHomespace -
 Ihre [noparse]eigene Homepage</title>" [/noparse]

durchaus verstanden werden kann als KOSTENLOSE HOMEPAGE TESTEN!?? Also...dass man eine Gratis-Page antesten kann. Wenn es hieße Kostenlos die Homepage testen, wäre der Fall ein anderer. ABER: Im Zweifel werden solche Sätze ja zugunsten der Verbraucher ausgelegt...ein solcher Satz ist definitiv nicht eindeutig. 

Ich verstehe nicht, warum hier darüber so einfach drübergebügelt wird? 

Ansonsten suche ich drigend Erfahrungsberichte etc. die Ihr mit dieser Firma habt. Was passierte als ihr nicht zahltet? Habt ihr einen Betrag gezahlt, den anderen nicht? Was passierte dann? Freue mich über jede PM hierzu!!! 

Ausserdem folgende Frage: Was bedeutet es, wenn eine Firma hier einen Thread löschen lässt. Darf sie das so einfach? Wird solchen Anfragen in der Regel nachgegeben? Wie war die Begründung? Würde mich alles SEHR interessieren. 

Mfg
FM


----------



## jupp11 (27 Februar 2009)

*AW: EasyHomespace.de will nach 1 monat 144,00€!*



Frag mal schrieb:


> Hallo. Habe mich* extra* wegen dieses Themas hier angemeldet.


Tun tausende andere wegen anderer Themen im Forum auch.


----------



## webwatcher (27 Februar 2009)

*AW: EasyHomespace.de will nach 1 monat 144,00€!*



Frag mal schrieb:


> Ausserdem folgende Frage: Was bedeutet es, wenn eine Firma hier einen Thread löschen lässt. Darf sie das so einfach? Wird solchen Anfragen in der Regel nachgegeben? Wie war die Begründung? Würde mich alles SEHR interessieren.


Würde  Akteneinsicht genügen?


----------



## Frag mal (27 Februar 2009)

*AW: EasyHomespace.de will nach 1 monat 144,00€!*

Absolut, wenn das kein Scherz war


----------



## dvill (27 Februar 2009)

*AW: EasyHomespace.de will nach 1 monat 144,00€!*

Am besten wäre, die letzten 4 Beiträge zu entfernen.

Wer hier nach persönlichen Daten von Betroffenen phischt, aber zur eigenen Person und vor allem zum beabsichtigen Zweck der Verwendung von persönlichen Daten Dritter nichts angibt, verfolgt keine Ziele, die mit diesem Forum vereinbar wären.


----------



## Bremserin (27 Februar 2009)

*AW: EasyHomespace.de will nach 1 monat 144,00€!*

Hallo,
hier der Vorgang bis Heute Jan 2009:
Erste Rechnung vom xx.12.2008 
Zitat: Wir freuen uns dass sie sich für die Nutzung von EASYhomespace entschieden haben. Sie haben sich am xx.11.2008 um xx.xx.xxUhr mit der IP-Adresse 91.xxx.xx.xxx bei EasyHomespace registriert. Bitte überweisen sie den offenen Betrag bis zum xx.12.2008 auf die untenstehende Bankverb. Leistung: Easyhomespace-Abonnement Jahresbeitrag xx.11.2008-xx.11.2009 (12 Monate) - 144 Euro.
Erste Mahnung vom xx.01.2009
Zitat. 





> Leider haben wir feststellen müssen das trotz unserer Schreiben ihrer Zahlungsverpflichtung bisher noch nicht nachgekommen sind. Die Gesamzforderung beträgt zum heutigen Tage 151,-Euro. Um weitere kostenverursachende Maßnahmen zu vermeiden, erhalten sie letztmalig die Gelegenheit, die Gesamtforderung bis zum xx.02.2009 an uns zu überweisen. Sollten wir keine rechzeitige Zahlung von Ihnen erhalten, sind weitere auch gerichtliche Schritte wie z.b. Lohn-u.Gehaltspfändung Kontenpfändung Gerichtsvollzieher oder Abgabe der eidesstattlichen Versicherung gegen sie unvermeidbar. Zu zahlender Betrag 151.50,-Euro Nach fruchtlosem Fristablauf werden diese Maßnahmen erforderlich die mit erneuten Kosten zu ihren Lasten verbunden sind.


Ich sitze die Sache aus wie die anderen auch. Habe die Sache auch einem Wirtschaftskriminologen berichtet. Er meint typischer Vorgang, kennen wir zu Hauf. Solche Fälle werden nur noch zentral von der Staatsanwaltschaft am betreffenden Ort bearbeitet um dort alle Fälle beisammen zu haben.
MfG


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Februar 2009)

*AW: EasyHomespace.de will nach 1 monat 144,00€!*



Frag mal schrieb:


> Absolut, wenn das kein Scherz war


gegen Vorlage des Personalausweises und  des  polizeilichen Führungszeugnisses  läßt sich womöglich  
mit den  Betreibern  ein Gespräch arrangieren..


----------



## Frag mal (27 Februar 2009)

*AW: EasyHomespace.de will nach 1 monat 144,00€!*

Werte Leidensgenossen, 

ich verstehe ja, dass man vorsichtig sein muss, gerade wenn man wohl auch (wie ich) auf [.......] reingefallen ist. 

Zu meinem Interesse:
1. Ich bin Geschädigter von EasyHomespace, habe blöderweise aber die erste Rechnung schon gezahlt
2. Ich studiere Wirtschaftsrecht und hatte gerade eine Besprechung mit meinem Professor. Das Thema meiner Bachelorarbeit wird sich genau um diesen Fall handeln: Internetbetrug, versteckte Vertragsverlängerung, Abofallen. Deshalb interessieren mich alle Schicksale hierzu sehr, alle seltsamen Briefwechsel (auch mit anderen Firmen)
3. Ich werde eventuell schon innerhalb der nächsten 8 Monate einen Aufsatz über mein Bachelorthema auf "Multimedia Recht" (MMR) schreiben
4. Ich plane (wie mir mein Prof geraten hat) alle Unterlagen und Schriftwechsel mit der Firma EasyHomespace zu einem Staatsanwalt und der Verbraucherzentrale zu schicken. Dem Staatsanwalt werde ich dieses Schreiben schicken mit der Überschrift: Anzeige wegen (versuchten) Internetbetrugs. 

Deshalb hätte mich interessiert, wie es zur Löschung des Vorgänger-Threads zu diesem Thema kam.

Ich bin somit einer von Euch. Ich bitte um Verzeihung, dass ich mich bisher nicht wirklich vorgestellt habe. Ich hatte in der Vergangenheit auch mit dem Betreiber dieser Seite (soweit ich jedenfalls weiß) auf wer-weiss-wass.de einen kurzen Schriftwechsel zu diesem Thema.

Also - ich freue mich über alle Informationen, bin gerne bereit mich auszuweisen bzw. eine Verschwiegenheitsklausel etc. zu unterschreiben, wenn Ihr mir Eure Geschichten erzählen möchtet. Gerne auch per PM.  Freue mich auch über alle weiteren Informationen hierzu sowie über (potentiellen) Computerbetrug im allgemeinen.

Ist wirklich unglaublich, es scheint tatsächlich als wäre das Internet bezüglich [.......] trotz allem ein rechtsfreier Raum, bei dem Verbraucher noch derartig eingeschüchtert werden können und die "Anbieter" damit durchkommen....

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
FM


----------



## technofreak (27 Februar 2009)

*AW: EasyHomespace.de will nach 1 monat 144,00€!*



Frag mal schrieb:


> Deshalb hätte mich interessiert, wie es zur Löschung des Vorgänger-Threads zu diesem Thema kam.


Welche Löschung? Es gibt einen zweiten früheren Thread, der nicht fortgesetzt wurde.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/51767-easyhomespace.html


----------



## Frag mal (27 Februar 2009)

*AW: EasyHomespace.de will nach 1 monat 144,00€!*



technofreak schrieb:


> Welche Löschung? Es gibt einen zweiten früheren Thread, der nicht fortgesetzt wurde.
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/51767-easyhomespace.html




So richtig warm begrüßt fühlt man sich hier ja nicht, bei allem kollegialen Respekt...nun gut. Ich bin neu hier, deshalb kenne ich mich auch nicht mit früheren Threads aus. Jedoch komme ich wegen folgenden Beitrags auf die Löschung

katzenjens 
 Erfahrener Benutzer



 

 Registriert seit: 28.10.2006
 Ort: Wiesbaden
 Alter: 46
  					Beiträge: 439 				
 Blog-Einträge: 13










*AW: EasyHomespace.de will nach 1 monat 144,00€!* 
     Hallo,

es gab schon einmal einen Thread über diese Firma. Jedoch hatte der Betreiber dieses Forum um Löschung gebeten. Daher bitte vorsichtig, gerade mit gutgemeinten Hinweisen, welche schon als Rechtsberatung gelten können.

Gut, dass Du Deine Eltern eingeweiht hast. Nur die können jetzt weiteres machen. Verbraucherzentrale wäre nicht dumm.

Schönen Abend noch zusammen


----------



## Devilfrank (28 Februar 2009)

*AW: EasyHomespace.de will nach 1 monat 144,00€!*



Frag mal schrieb:


> Deshalb hätte mich interessiert, wie es zur Löschung des Vorgänger-Threads zu diesem Thema kam.




Das ist very simple: Hier gab es zwei parallele Threads zum gleichen Thema mit fast gleichem Inhalt, so dass einer entfernt wurde, um die Diskussion zusammenzuführen. Die von Katzenjens beschriebene Anfrage des Betreibers hatte sich somit gleich mit erledigt. That´s all.


----------



## barbaraschweiger (25 März 2009)

*AW: EasyHomespace.de will nach 1 monat 144,00€!*

Hallo zusammen,
erst einmal ist es fast erleichternd auf Leidensgenossen zu stoßen.
Mir passierte die gleiche Geschichte mit EasyHomespace vor ca. 1 Jahr.
Damals sah deren erste Seite, soweit ich mich erinnere noch anders aus, sie boten in der Aufmachung schreiend die kostenlose HP-Registrierung an. 

Als vollkommener Neuling fand ich diese Möglichkeit zum Ausprobieren gut.
Ich bekam eine IP, hatte meine Probenutzerangaben, die so nie für eine offizielle HP verwendet hätte. Dann folgte die Rechnung nach 14 Tagen, wie zuvor beschrieben:144 € pro Jahr, 2 Jahre fest. Ich erhielt nie einen Vertrag. Telefonisch war nie jemand zu erreichen, darum schickte ich ohne zu zahlen 18 Tg. nach Beginn der Proberegistrierung eine Ablehnung per FAX,. Ignoriert von Easyhomespace folgte nur ein Mahnungsschreiben und spätere Inkasso-Androhung per Mail, dies war 3 1/2 Mo. nach Beginn der ganzen Geschichte. Im Internet fand ich dazu letztes Jahr keine genauen Empfehlungen, aber der Zusammenhang Easyhomespace und Betrug hatte viele Links im Internet, jedoch keine eindeutigen Empfehlungen. Eingeschüchtert zahlte ich dann den 1. Jahresbeitrag, habe das ganze nie genutzt, weil der Baukasten von Easyhomespace für mich auch zu unübersichtlich war.
Nun ein Jahr später folgt die Rechnung für das 2. Jahr. Nun bin ich nicht bereit zu zahlen und hoffe hier im Verbund mit Betroffenen eindeutige Handlungsanweisungen zu erhalten. Die Unterlagen zu Easyhomspace habe ich alle wieder gefunden und kann sie kopiert zur Verfügung stellen.

Ich bin erleichtert und froh, damit nicht alleine zu stehen, die Androhungen ängstigen schon gewaltig.
Barbara Schweiger


----------



## Bremserin (10 April 2009)

*AW: Easyhomespace schickt weiter unberechtigte Rechnungen*



Bremserin schrieb:


> Hallo, mein Sohn, 13 Jahre alt bekam eine Rechnung der Fa. Easyhomespace aus Stuttgart. Sie fordern den Betrag von 144,- Euro für eine Anmeldung für die Nutzung einer Hompageerstellung für 1 Jahr. Mein Sohn war nie mit seinem Rechner auf der Seite von Esayhome..... Ferner weiss er, das er niemals seinen vollen Namen im Internet bekannt geben darf. Das hat er auch nie gemacht. Ich warne ausdrücklich vor dieser [...] und werde die Sache aussitzen so wie es vielfach empfohlen wird. Leider liegt Stuttgart zu weit entfernt, [...]
> MfG
> 
> _[Einige Ausdrücke entfernt. (bh)]_



So, die Sache scheint ausgestanden zu sein. Die letzte Mahnung zur Zahlung kam im Jan.09. Natürlich habe ich auch diese Ignoriert. Nun haben wir April 09 und wir nie wieder etwas von EASYhome gehört. Warum nicht?! Weil es nun der Firma Geld kostet ihren unberechtigten Betrag einzufordern. Nun müßte ich eigentlich Anzeige wegen Betrug erstatten, denn wenn sie berechtigter Weise Anspruch auf die Summe hätten, dann würden sie auch den Gerichtsweg nicht scheuen.

MfG


----------



## Antiscammer (11 April 2009)

*AW: Easyhomespace schickt weiter unberechtigte Rechnungen*



Bremserin schrieb:


> Nun müßte ich eigentlich Anzeige wegen Betrug erstatten, denn wenn sie berechtigter Weise Anspruch auf die Summe hätten, dann würden sie auch den Gerichtsweg nicht scheuen.



Das wird nicht ganz reichen, um den Betrugsvorwurf zu untermauern. Das "Unternehmen" wird sicher argumentieren, man habe "...aus Kulanzgründen auf die Forderung verzichtet...". :scherzkeks:


----------



## crocojoe2 (10 Mai 2009)

*AW: EasyHomespace.de will nach 1 monat 144,00€!*

EasyHomespace ist höchst [ edit] , in meinem Fall [...]. Ich habe hier leider gerade den ausführlichen Text verloren. Ich melde mich wieder wenn ich mich beruhigt habe.

LG, crocojoe2

_[Unbewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## crocojoe2 (10 Mai 2009)

*AW: EasyHomespace.de will nach 1 monat 144,00€!*

EasyHomespace

Am 28.07.2007 ließ ich mich für die folgende Testversion registrieren:
http://www.easyhomespace.org/anmelden.php

Da diese aber nicht funktionierte, beachtete ich sie nicht weiter. Nun kam die Rechnung über € 144,00 für das erste von zwei Vertragsjahren. Diesen Betrag überwies ich am 05.09.2007. Trotzdem bekam ich die erste Mahnung. EasyHomespace.de hatte mich als Schweizer Bürger geführt und konnte angeblich deshalb meine Zahlung nicht zuordnen und verlangte eine Kopie meiner Überweisung, welche ich per E-Mail sendete.

Drei Monate später funktionierte die „Domain“ noch immer nicht, worauf ich mein Geld zurückforderte – natürlich keine Antwort.

Am 11.04.2008 wollte ich mich einloggen, es erschien folgende Meldung:

Fehler:
Die Datei konnte nicht aufgerufen werden, da der User nicht existiert​ 
Auf mein E-Mail, dass ich nicht freigeschaltet sei, wieder keine Antwort.

Am 14.08.2008 bekam ich die Rechnung für das zweite Jahr über € 144,00, welche ich aber, nach unverbindlicher Beratung, nicht zahlte. Nun kam die Drohung der Inkassogesellschaft *mediafinanz. *Die Daten:

Osnabrück, 28.04.2009
Poststempel: 29.04.2009 Par Avion
Erhalten am: 05.05.2009
Zahlbar, binnen 10 Tagen, spätestens bis 08.05.2009.

Ich hatte eine tatsächliche Frist von knapp 3 Tagen. Mein Rechtsberater des österreichischen Konsumentenschutzes empfahl mir zu zahlen, und erst dann gegen Nichterfüllung aktiv zu werden.

Am 07.05.2009 überwies ich die nun € 188,50 per Telebanking an mediafinanz. Noch am 08.04.2009 verfasste mediafinanz eine Mahnung, welche ich mit 10.05.2009 per E-Mail erhielt.

LG, crocojoe2


----------



## crocojoe2 (10 Mai 2009)

*AW: EasyHomespace.de will nach 1 monat 144,00€!*

#42 Ergänung

Selbst wenn das Programm das A aus A-3601 Duernstein entfernt hatte, gab es keinen Anlass mich als Schweizer Bürger einzutragen und dann vorzutäuschen der Österreicher hätte nicht bezahlt.

LG, crocojoe2


----------



## barbaraschweiger (5 Juni 2009)

*AW: EasyHomespace.de will nach 1 monat 144,00€!*



barbaraschweiger schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> erst einmal ist es fast erleichternd auf Leidensgenossen zu stoßen.
> Mir passierte die gleiche Geschichte mit EasyHomespace vor ca. 1 Jahr.
> Damals sah deren erste Seite, soweit ich mich erinnere noch anders aus, sie boten in der Aufmachung schreiend die kostenlose HP-Registrierung an.
> ...


-------------------------------------------------------------
Liebe Leute,
nachdem ich mich hier an das Forum gewandt hatte, wuchs in mir der Mut, sich zu wehren. Auf die, wie hier bekannten Drohungen von EasyH., ging ich nicht ein, sondern investierte 20 € in die Beratung bei der Verbraucherzentrale. Dort fand man, dass nie ein Vertragsverhältnis eindeutig eingetreten sein. Das für mich Wichtige war auch, dass man mir half einen Text mit angegebenen Paragraphen zu verfassen. Diesen habe ich als Einschreibebrief abgeschickt - und seitdem nichts mehr gehört von dieser Firma - das Ganze ist aber erst 6 Wochen her. Ich brauche erst dann wieder zu reagieren wenn, das Gericht mir schreibt, eine Klage schickt. Kurz zusammengefasst: Ich empfehle den Verbraucherschutz aufzusuchen!
Viele Grüße,
Barbara Schweiger


----------



## crocojoe2 (6 Juni 2009)

*AW: EasyHomespace.de will nach 1 monat 144,00€!*

Hallo Freunde

Soeben habe ich wieder umfangreichen Text verloren. Daher vorerst: Obwohl mich Easy Homespace nie freigeschaltet hatte, habe ich, nach Beratung durch den Konsumentenschutz, über folgende Inkassogesellschaft € 188,50 für das zweite Jahr bezahlt.
______________________________________________________________


> Sehr geehrter Herr Sch...,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht. Das Mahnverfahren zu dem Aktenzeichen [ edit] ist in unserem Hause aufgrund des vollständigen Ausgleichs des Forderungskontos am 13.05.2009 eingestellt worden. Sollten Sie nach Ausgleich der Forderung noch Mahnungen aus unserem Hause erhalten haben, betrachten Sie diese bitte als gegenstandslos.
> 
> ...


----------



## crocojoe2 (6 Juni 2009)

*AW: EasyHomespace.de will nach 1 monat 144,00€!*

Hallo Barbara:-D

Nun werde ich die unseriöse Inkassogesellschaft in meine Anzeige einbeziehen. Soeben habe ich folgende E-Mail abgeschickt:
_________________________________________________________


> Mein Aktenzeichen: [ edit]
> 
> Hallo Team
> 
> ...


----------



## crocojoe2 (21 Juni 2009)

*AW: EasyHomespace.de will nach 1 monat 144,00€!*

:unzufrieden: EasyHomespace antwortet nicht mehr seit ich für das zweite Vertragsjahr bezahlt habe. 
Das Service-Telefon ist taub. Die Inkassogesellschaft reagiert mit "nicht unser Problem".

JS


----------



## crocojoe2 (21 Juni 2009)

*AW: EasyHomespace.de will nach 1 monat 144,00€!*

Hallo Alle

Die kostenlose Testversion wird hier noch immer angeboten.

LG Josef

[noparse]http://www.easyhomespace.org/anmelden.php[/noparse]


----------



## crocojoe2 (21 Juni 2009)

*AW: EasyHomespace.de will nach 1 monat 144,00€!*

*So kommt es auch heute, obwohlich bis 28.07.2009 bezahlt habe:*​ 
*Fehler:*
*Die Datei konnte nicht aufgerufen werden, da der User gesperrt ist!*​ 
*Meine Zugangsdaten: [noparse]http://www.crocojoe2.easyhomespace.de[/noparse]*​ 

*JS*​


----------



## crocojoe2 (20 Juli 2009)

*AW: Easyhomespace*

Hallo Alle

In Österreich läuft schon eine Klage über die Staatsanwaltschaft. Auch gegen die mitbeteiligte Inkassogesellschaft. Laut Polizeierhebung: Sitz des Unternehmers gefälscht

LG,:-pJosef


----------



## wahlhesse (20 Juli 2009)

*AW: Easyhomespace*

Das nützt nicht viel, da die Firma in Deutschland sitzt. Und für Interpol ist das wohl eher uninteressant :-D.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## crocojoe2 (20 Juli 2009)

*AW: Easyhomespace*

Hallo Wahlhesse

Da hast Du leider recht. Wenn die Damen & Herrn von Mallorca zurückkommen, werden sie das Verfahren ERFAHRUNGSGEMÄSS einstellen.

Deshalb habe ich auch Verbindung zur moralisch höher entwickelten Schweiz aufgenommen.

LG,:-pCroc


----------



## Syoss. (13 Januar 2010)

*easyhomespace kündigung?!*

Nabend,

ich habe mir die 2 Beitrage durch gelesen dazu.

Aber ich weiß nicht mehr was ich machen soll, ich hoffe sehr das Ihr mir helfen könnt.

Ich habe mich ungefähr vor 2 Jahren dort angemeldet auch ich dachte es wär kostenlos. So dann kam die erste Rechnung... von 144,00€ die ich erst nicht zahlte und dann kam ne Mahnung und dann habe ich ein wenig schieß bekommen und anschließend doch bezahlt 

Dann habe ich aber sofort eine Kündigung geschrieben kam nichts zurück & 1 Jahr später kam die 2 Rechnung ... die ich dann auch wieder bezahlte ;( vor Angst. Wegen den Mahnungen und Inkasso.

So aber bis heut ist noch keine Rechnung gekommen, aber sie ist noch nicht fällig sie musste wenn noch kommen weiß auch nicht mehr welche Monat es war. 


Jetzt habe ich Angst das wieder ne Rechnung kommt, obwohl ich da ne Kündigung hingeschrieben habe. Was soll ich machen?! *bin ja immer noch in der Hoffnung das keine Rechnung mehr kommt* -fg-


----------



## Antiscammer (14 Januar 2010)

*AW: easyhomespace*

Es gibt kein Gesetz, mit dem durch eine einmalig im Rechtsirrtum erfolgte Zahlung ein unwirksames Vertragsverhältnis bestätigt wird.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## Daniela (1 Februar 2011)

*AW: easyhomespace*

Ich bin auch in die Falle getappt, hab 2008 ne page gesucht kostenlos natürlich. Hab ich die gefunden und dummerweise nicht mehr genau gelesen.

Ok sehr ärgerlich direkt was auf der seite ausprobiert und sie somit *genutzt*
Rechnung kam j#hrlich 144 Euro.

Ok, das war mein Fehler das ich nicht genau geguckt hab, also gezahlt und nix mehr auf der seite gemacht. Kündigung für ende des zweiten Jahres geschickt.
Zweites Jahr natürlich auch gezahlt naja hatte ja gekündigt nu is Ruhe...
denkt man..
jetzt bekomm ich die Rechnung fürs 3te jahr!!

Leider hab ich die Kündigung nicht mehr zur Hand, da mein Rechner in der Zwischenzeit abgeraucht ist und die Daten weg sind.

Was soll ich tun?

LG
Dani


----------



## Goblin (1 Februar 2011)

*AW: easyhomespace*

Lesen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


> Zweites Jahr natürlich auch gezahlt naja hatte ja gekündigt nu is Ruhe...


Diesen Fehler bitte NICHT noch einmal machen


----------



## Daniela (1 Februar 2011)

*AW: easyhomespace*

Oh danke, tja unwissenheit schützt vor Torheit nicht.

Die dritte Rechnung werde ich nun jedenfalls nicht zahlen. Aber mal sehen wie ich dann weiter verfahre sollten Mahnungen kommen.

Kann da der Verbraucherschutz helfen oder wer?


----------



## Goblin (1 Februar 2011)

*AW: easyhomespace*



> Kann da der Verbraucherschutz helfen oder wer?


Zum Briefe in den Müll zu werfen braucht man kein Verbraucherschutz


----------

